
Germany’s hidden hunger: On the breadline in Europe’s richest country - vinnyglennon
https://edition.cnn.com/interactive/2017/09/world/germany-food-bank-cnnphotos/
======
Hackbraten
Thank you for posting this report. I live in Germany and didn’t know that the
food bank thing is becoming so widespread.

